# DHEC Laws on Finishes for Charcuterie Boards.



## JoshuaJCox (Sep 30, 2012)

Hello Jocks,

I'm currently working on some wooden serving trays for the executive chef at the restaurant in which I work. I know DHEC tends to get a little funny when it comes to wooden cutting boards and trays, and just figured I'd see if there was anyone who knew for sure what they don't like. The last thing I want is for our Chef to get in trouble because I didn't use the correct finish.

That being said, I've looked around at a few different websites and the general consensus that I've come to is that:
1.) Everybody has a different opinion.
2.) Several sites say that as long as a finish is fully dried and cured that it shouldn't be an issue.

So, my question is whether or not a few good coats of poly, fully dried and cured, would be acceptable for serving meat and cheese. (I was trying to stay away from some sort of oil finish that needs to be consistently re-applied if possible, because I know it wouldn't be kept up with.) Any suggestions?


----------



## Cosmicsniper (Oct 2, 2009)

As long as a finish is fully dried and cured, it doesn't matter. That's my $.02.


----------



## HerbC (Jul 28, 2010)

Film finishes such as poly are not a good choice because they tend to peel off once a small scratch makes it's way through the finish, allowing moisture to get under the finish film.

A penetrating oil would be better. I've heard a simple mineral oil works well and is easy to maintain. You will have to give your recipients instructions on care and renewal.

Good Luck!

Be Careful!

Herb


----------



## JoshuaJCox (Sep 30, 2012)

Thanks guys. I guess that further solidifies my findings through the few sites I've been to. Haha. Typically I'd just go with a mineral oil or butcher block finish or something along those lines, but I have a feeling nobody will take responsibility for the upkeep and they'll be left to dry out and look terrible. That's why I was trying to come up with a solution that my not require upkeep. Either way, though, if it'd be better to use the oil or wax/oil combo then someone at the new restaurant will just have to suck it up. : )


----------

